# How do I remove wupdater.exe



## cheapskate (Dec 6, 2003)

When I went to regedit and did a search for updater.exe and deleted the non-necessary entries, I found that the entries that I deleted were related to McAffee Anti-Virus which was bundled with Kazaa Version 2.6. I don't know if this will help anyone, but I thought it wouldn't hurt.


----------

